# Sweaty feet = cold feet, finally found a solution



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I have the same problem and had somebody tell me to use Right Guard on my feet. I plan on trying it this coming weekend and I hope I have the same results as you.


----------



## M-Haywood (Mar 2, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea. I will have to try it out because I have the same problem. Thanks!


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Going to try that too...subscribed


----------



## MikeWhisenhunt (Oct 21, 2011)

baby powder works too it just has a strong smell


----------



## bone450 (Oct 8, 2010)

My feet do the exact same thing. I am going to have to try this.


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Huh, nice idea!

I had the same issue until I bought a pair of good, quality merino wool liner socks intended for wicking moisture away from the feet. I don't remember the brand, but man those babies work awesome if you cover with another pair of wool socks.


----------



## jimmybackstap (Feb 8, 2011)

you are a freakin genuis doode who thinks of this man your awsome.ive cannot hunt below 38-40 degrees because my feet.im trying it this year.i usually never hunta stand after gun season,cause of cold.ive spent more money on socks and boots than i have on my other gear and still feets always colder.thanks a who;e bunch man.im pumped to try it.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

Yep..anything that keeps your feet dry is worth its weight in gold...I use foot powder to keep them dry, but will probably pick up some aerosol stuff when that runs out, since it is probably much easier to apply...


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

MikeWhisenhunt said:


> baby powder works too it just has a strong smell


Been there done that - even tried gold bond with no luck.



JF88 said:


> Huh, nice idea!
> 
> I had the same issue until I bought a pair of good, quality merino wool liner socks intended for wicking moisture away from the feet. I don't remember the brand, but man those babies work awesome if you cover with another pair of wool socks.


I'd tried that too. I have those 'coolmax' socks that everyone raves about. Still would get sweaty. I will still use them as a liner and in fact that's what I wore today with wool socks. Just never worked until I tried it with the right guard spray.


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

Thats great that it works but doesn't the right guard spray throw all your scent control out the window?


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

Rooster7 said:


> Thats great that it works but doesn't the right guard spray throw all your scent control out the window?


Not sure. It's "unscented" but I doubt that's really true. Hunting the wind right hopefully it won't matter too much. I'll sacrifice a bit of scent control for comfort.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

I have the same problem OP. Thanks for the idea i might have to give it a try.
I do have one pair of liner socks called smart wool and they do a decent job at wicking moisture.


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow, Sir, you just made my day!!!! My feat sweat something fierce! Especially with my new very comfortable Muck Boots. I hate wearing them for this reason. Maybe now I can put some miles on them. Thanks a million, going to Walgreens tomorrow.

-Jeremy


----------



## BearSuitGuy (Sep 23, 2011)

sweeet. this guy right here has the sweatiest feet. had to give up on the rubber boots due to no ventilation. sweaty feet = cold feet= no fun


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

AS I remember Right Guard has a lot of smell to it, but I suppose sticking them in socks and boots will help keep the smell down. I may have to try this.


----------



## MntnMnWV (May 28, 2010)

Having done this for years, there's two tricks I've learned :

-spray your feet the night before, let dry, and then put a pair of socks on before going to bed. For me at least, this produces much better results.

-if you hunt day after day after day, put some moisturizing cream on your feet when ever you have an off day. If you don't, by the end of the rut your feet will look like something they found in an unlabeled box at the morgue. Ask me how I know.


----------



## CUPPEDFowl (Sep 9, 2011)

The OP deserves some AT member of the year award. Can't wait to try this!


----------



## seanhunter (Sep 15, 2009)

Been doing that for years.Learned about it when I was in Saskatchewan in -40 weather.Its a life saver

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

What about baking soda, would that keep your feet dry. Perhaps I should try to find a spray though


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

I just went to Walgreens and bought a bottle. Thanks OP.


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

just be mindful for those of you that wear gore tex boots...any powder or spray-on type residue that you get inside the boot can clogg the gore tex pores after time..not really something you wanna do to your nice boots...


----------



## sak102174 (Aug 3, 2011)

I just need to find a solution for the REST of my body!!!! I'm the sweaty dude on the planet no matter what the temperature, or how slow i walk to the stand, I even pack my warm clothes with me and get dressed at the base of the tree, but, I'm always sweating bullets by the time i get settled in...It's my Achilles heel...


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

Cornstarch


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

deffinately going to try this


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Probably not as bad as his feet were smelling...LOL


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

MN Doe Hunter said:


> This is gross but for whatever reason my feet sweat too much. As a result they get cold quickly. I've tried everything - warmer boots, more socks, less socks, wool socks, merino wool socks, wicking socks you name it I've tried it. I have carried different socks to the stand and swapped before climbing the tree. I even tried scent killer deodorant bars on my feet. Nothing ever worked.
> 
> I was at Walgreens and decided WTH and bought a can of right guard anti-persperant aerosol. I sprayed my feet before my hunt the other day put my liner sock on and a wool sock and it actually worked! My feet stayed warm all day long and never got sweaty. I tried it again today and the same result.
> 
> This doesn't sound like much but I can't tell you how many times I have had to quit hunts earlier than I wanted because my feet were freezing. And even hunts I didn't quit it was always uncomfortable. This is very much a 'doh - why didn't I try that before??' moment. Hopefully I have finally found a longterm solution and hopefully this helps someone else out too.


I have done this for years, I get a can of Right Guard Sport, Unscented and use it on my pits and feet, works great!!!


----------



## buckmadness75 (Nov 23, 2008)

i got to try this i spent alot of money trying to fix the problem of cold feet, i got 7 prs of boots and i dont know how many socks. nothing has seemed to work as they say they will. thanks for the idea it cant hurt after whatr i got invested.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

I wonder if this will work on testicles??


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Nichko said:


> I wonder if this will work on testicles??


I double dog dare you to find out.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Before I go to bed I put Mitchum unscented deodorant on my feet. In the morning I apply Dead Downwind body powder to my feet and groin. Always wear a polypropylene liner sock to wick away moisture, with a thin pair of wool socks next and thicker ones over that if needed. 

When really cold, I always use Toasti-Toes- one on the outside top of each sock. When really, really cold, one on the top and bottom. That and my Cabela's Duratrax boots have been good to my dogs.


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

MntnMnWV said:


> Having done this for years, there's two tricks I've learned :
> 
> -spray your feet the night before, let dry, and then put a pair of socks on before going to bed. For me at least, this produces much better results.
> 
> -if you hunt day after day after day, put some moisturizing cream on your feet when ever you have an off day. If you don't, by the end of the rut your feet will look like something they found in an unlabeled box at the morgue. Ask me how I know.


Thanks for the tips. I will give that a shot. One thing I did do was after spray was make sure I didn't put socks on until they were fully dried from the spray residue.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

been doing this for years. works very well. i have the same problem with my feet sweating and then getting cold, especially after long walks/hikes or when still hunting. i tried all the sock tricks too, none worked. sprayed my feet and it worked like a champ. been doing it ever since.


----------



## ncorry (Mar 30, 2011)

"Before I go to bed I put Mitchum unscented deodorant on my feet. In the morning I apply Dead Downwind body powder to my feet and groin."

The roll on, stick or spray? Don't know if Mitchum has a spray, but I do know Mitchum works like a champ. WOrked too good for me. Used ti for about a year and a half and then started clogging pores in my pits due to it working too well. Try imagining a zit the size of a quarter in each pit. Not good. I bet on your feet would work great though.

Oh, and why at night?


----------



## coiloil37 (May 27, 2010)

Guys seriously, if your feet sweat get some bama booties. Do a google if you don't know what I'm talking about. I don't care how much you sweat, what the temperature is or how long your sitting. Your feet will be powder dry the whole time. You'll pull your boot off and be able to wring the sweat out of the bootie and your feet will be dry, dry, dry! Best $20 you'll ever spend.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

MN Doe Hunter said:


> Not sure. It's "unscented" but I doubt that's really true. Hunting the wind right hopefully it won't matter too much. I'll sacrifice a bit of scent control for comfort.


I see it this way, you wont be successful hunting if you have to quit early because of cold feet! I would take my chances on scent before I froze my feet off LOL. I might try this as well because I have the same problem. My artic shield boot blankets do work very well though!


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

ncorry said:


> "Before I go to bed I put Mitchum unscented deodorant on my feet. In the morning I apply Dead Downwind body powder to my feet and groin."
> 
> The roll on, stick or spray? Don't know if Mitchum has a spray, but I do know Mitchum works like a champ. WOrked too good for me. Used ti for about a year and a half and then started clogging pores in my pits due to it working too well. Try imagining a zit the size of a quarter in each pit. Not good. I bet on your feet would work great though.
> 
> Oh, and why at night?


I use the stick. I put it on at night to make sure that it is 100% dry before I put my socks on.


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

The right guard works good. It was an old skiing trick,but works nicely for hunting also.


----------



## blind squirrel (Dec 7, 2007)

i use the ban roll-on unscented antipersperant and cabela's liner (wicking) socks... just put a little on one foot then rub my feet together. Also use the ban on my palms, 'cause they get sweaty too... especially when i get ready to take a shot.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

MntnMnWV said:


> Having done this for years, there's two tricks I've learned :
> 
> -spray your feet the night before, let dry, and then put a pair of socks on before going to bed. For me at least, this produces much better results.
> 
> -if you hunt day after day after day, put some moisturizing cream on your feet when ever you have an off day. If you don't, by the end of the rut your feet will look like something they found in an unlabeled box at the morgue. Ask me how I know.


Me too. Make sure you let it dry before you put your socks on.


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

Nichko said:


> I wonder if this will work on testicles??


I heard that Ben Gay works best on testicles....


----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

A product I've used is CERTAIN DRI. Comes in a roll on bottle. It is just an anti-perspirant and not a deodorant, which you don't need because you are not putting in it on armpits.


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

make sure to use UNSCENTED.i have used UNSCENTED FOOT POWDER For at least 30 years now


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Olink said:


> I heard that Ben Gay works best on testicles....


Thanks I'll pick some up tonight... lol


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Deodorant also works to prevent blisters on your feet. Back when i was in the military i would have to apply it to my feet before long road marches. Before i started doing it my feet would get tore up with all kind of blisters. But after trying this i would rarely get any. This would be good for anyone who is prone to getting blisters. Especially guys who know they have a lot of miles to hike. Like trips out west. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

I remember using RightGuard to power some potato guns.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep....I use mitchum unscented roll-on on my feet. Have to wait for it to dry before you put socks on but definitely helps.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

I am going to try this also. Up till this point, the only thing that I have found is to take a clean pair of socks to the stand and change into them after settling in. That really does work, but it is a pain. I actually shot a deer one time in the process of changing with one boot and sock off, 25 degrees that morning.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

TomBuck2 said:


> Wow, Sir, you just made my day!!!! My feat sweat something fierce! Especially with my new very comfortable Muck Boots. I hate wearing them for this reason. Maybe now I can put some miles on them. Thanks a million, going to Walgreens tomorrow.
> 
> -Jeremy


Ditto this! Love wearing my mucks, but dadgumit once I get to the stand and quit moving my feet freeze in cold weather.


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

Has this worked for anyone else? Hope so...


----------



## swwiff (Oct 9, 2008)

It's an old icefishermans trick.

Been doing it for decades.

For those worried about scent, just use the scent free de-oderant stick. Takes a bit more time to apply everywhere but works the same way.


----------



## Hoytman_Sax (Oct 8, 2007)

Been doing this for the past three years... Can buy a cheap stick of unscented deodorant for like $2.50, I use speed stick, and I apply it to my underarms, bottom of my feet, and any other surfaces that are bound to sweat. Really helps keep me dry and it washes off easily. Much cheaper than the hunting brands unscented deodorant!


----------



## gmotsu23 (Apr 6, 2010)

I heard of this two years ago when I was hunting in South Dakota. It has been a life saver. I use the Right Guard Unscented and let it dry before putting socks on. With good socks and a good pair of boots you will be amazed. As far as scent goes I have had deer within 8 yards down wind while doing this and they haven't winded me so I don't think it is much of a concern. That's just my 2 cents.


----------

